# Skype..... Banned in the UAE



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Is skype banned in the UAE or where can I get it installed to my computer??

Thanks for your help


----------



## Basheer (Oct 2, 2009)

Why don't you visit their website and try to download it (to see if it's banned or not). It would be easier than waiting here for a reply.

I just downloaded and installed Skype, so no, it is not banned in the UAE. However, similar websites and services are.

But, you should be good to go with Skype!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Skype is blocked by Etisalat, but Du haven't blocked it.

Du will allow you to make Skype to Skype calls, but not Skype to landline


----------



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

If using Etislat you cannot download it from the net as it is blocked, but once you have the software on a portable drive, you can transfer it to your computer and use it without any issues.


----------



## Apollon 1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Skype*



catgor_99 said:


> Is skype banned in the UAE or where can I get it installed to my computer??
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi, you have to install it outside the UAE and should work once you come back.

I did mine in the uk and it worked when i brought my laptop back to the uae.


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

I bought a laptop from Carrefour the other day and it was preloaded. Haven't checked if it's working though. Also downloaded it onto my husband's pc, just to check if it was blocked and it worked perfectly. So give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Folks

Any help you can offer would be greatful

I have skype installed already, how do I use it to call mobiles, etc, 

What I am asking is, is there a way around the block...I have read about VPN's, but I cant even download one of them as they also appear to be blocked!! 

Thanks

Craig


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

you can download it from download. com ... skype to skype calls and video work fine with du


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are on Etislat, go to a friends house where they have DU to download it then it will work fine on Etisalat


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> If you are on Etislat, go to a friends house where they have DU to download it then it will work fine on Etisalat


In serviced apartments at the moment, so havent a clue what internet provider they use (They havent a clue either!!)


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

To confirm, I need it to call mobile/landlines, not skype to skype


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, it is called SkypeIn and allows you to use your skype to call landlines/mobiles, download it from Skype website, top up your credit and away you go.
Skype to landline is 1p a minute. I also have a local UK number from Skype (costs me about £5 month I think) so folks at home can ring me on that number and it costs them the same as a local UK call.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Yes, it is called SkypeIn and allows you to use your skype to call landlines/mobiles, download it from Skype website, top up your credit and away you go.
> Skype to landline is 1p a minute. I also have a local UK number from Skype (costs me about £5 month I think) so folks at home can ring me on that number and it costs them the same as a local UK call.


Thats the problem, credit is all uploaded, it just wont ring out. I can only presume this is due to the facility being blocked & I dont have a VPN in place


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If it was blocked you would get a pop up telling you it was blocked so that is not the problem.
I am using mine perfectly without a VPN. Maybe your Internet speed is too low.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> If it was blocked you would get a pop up telling you it was blocked so that is not the problem.
> I am using mine perfectly without a VPN. Maybe your Internet speed is too low.


hmmmmm....The internet is rather slow...I will try tomorrow day time, seems to be quicker in the day.

You dial the number, it then just times out & hangs up...Doesnt even start the ringing tone?


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

*Use a vpn*

Disregard.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If it is not doing anything, it is blocked and not going to work. Will have to find alternative methods...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Dozza said:


> hmmmmm....The internet is rather slow...I will try tomorrow day time, seems to be quicker in the day.
> 
> You dial the number, it then just times out & hangs up...Doesnt even start the ringing tone?


thats most likely the problem then, try to test somewhere with a better connection


.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

mayotom said:


> thats most likely the problem then, try to test somewhere with a better connection
> 
> 
> .


Nope, tried this, nothing to do with the speed. Must be due to being blocked, just about to install a VPN, will advise if this does the trick


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If I do not have my vpn on, it doesnt come up with the death screen but rather just does not nothing and just sits quietly, not making the dial tone nor the busy or messed up call sound when trying to use my yahoo service. If the service is not working due to a connection issue (I have slow speed that clocks at like 14 or 15 kbps most of the time) being too slow or just not right, the service provider themselves will come back with a message. 

Of course vpns are not to be used here, so I am referring to when I am in other countries and using the service...................... 

:juggle:


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> If I do not have my vpn on, it doesnt come up with the death screen but rather just does not nothing and just sits quietly, not making the dial tone nor the busy or messed up call sound when trying to use my yahoo service. If the service is not working due to a connection issue (I have slow speed that clocks at like 14 or 15 kbps most of the time) being too slow or just not right, the service provider themselves will come back with a message.
> 
> Of course vpns are not to be used here, so I am referring to when I am in other countries and using the service......................
> 
> :juggle:


Mine is doing the same, just sits there & does nothing...So now I no what the problem is  Many Thanks to all


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

I had heard the same that skype was banned before i moved here. But since I already had it installed in my computer, it works perfectly fine. But i have heard that u cannot use the actual skype phone in this country.. 

If u haven’t got it installed, try to get it on CD from someone who has... other option, is paying for VPN and accessing the skype website that way..


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have downloaded and use Skype phone here to call landlines. I am using it daily (no VPN). I am in JLT if that makes any difference.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> I have downloaded and use Skype phone here to call landlines. I am using it daily (no VPN). I am in JLT if that makes any difference.


I may be moving to JLT, so that sounds hopefull. Not got my VPN in action yet, will let you know if & when i have resolved the issue


----------

